# Googong - saturday 18 sept



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

G'day all, heading out to googong this saturday for a bash. Launch at 8. 
Hopefully a yella or two. Whos keen?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dang, I'm actually, shock horror, hopefully hitting durras!

Goodluck mate, may yellas be with u all


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

He's baaaaaaaaaaaaack! Fishies look out..


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds like a good time for me to give Googong a bash. Where are you launching from?


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Would be all over this but I will be working instead...

Good luck mate, look forward to the trip report


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

G'day John

Will be launching from the main ramp, the one closest to QBN where you go past the rangers quarters and then down the big hill. Keen to check out this side imaging sounder of yours - we should get into some reddies at least.

I will PM you my moby number incase the weather turns sketchy.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

No problems, hopefully the wind doesn't blow too hard.

Is this the spot? http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=-35.43 ... 05284&z=18


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Keen yes. Available no. Swimming lessons for the 9yo followed by lunch at mt daughter's grandparents. And there was much rejoicing .... yay.



pescado said:


> we should get into some reddies at least


Well there are at least the 31 that I threw back last time.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm frothing to get out to googong. Can't make this weekend coz i'm up on the goldie, but will try and get out there sometime over the long weekend...


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

johnH said:


> Is this the spot? http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=-35.43 ... 05284&z=18


Thats the one John

Ado, between you and ant we have some serious reddie whisperers out there at googong   



itchyant said:


> i'm up on the goldie


im not jealous...


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

G'day folks,

I just came out of hibernation and wanted to know how this trip went? ;-)

Had my first bash back at fishing with a land based trip up to Talbingo the weekend prior - no luck though, 4 blokes, 8 rods, no fish = many beers consumed.

Looking forward to dusting off the kayak and hitting the water soon.

Kev


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

It was very quiet on the fish front. In fact, I didn't get one hit.

The water is very dirty and still a bit cold 10.4 deg so it may improve in a couple a weeks.

I did manage to try out sailing in my Outback when the wind picked up at lunch time. The sail works well once I figured out how it all works.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

johnH said:


> It was very quiet on the fish front.


Second that!!

Water is up 7m so was really hard to work out where my old spots have gone. Lots of debris and quite discoloured - had one brief hookup on a jackall that felt weighty then dropped it. To give you some idea how high it is - the water has almost reached the point on the ramp where it goes from 2 to one lane, never seen it like that before.

Did you see those dead roos in the water on the way back john?? Glad i dont live in QBN where googong is my water supply  

Still a nice morning out and i reckon it will be absolutely firing for yellas in the coming months once the water settles and weedbeds establish themselves.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bad luck John and Chris but you've gotta be in it to win it, the way Googong fishes you could have just as easily have caught half a dozen yellas, a metre+ cod, and a 60cm brown each. The water is up 7m? 

I've often seen dead wombats floating at Googong, makes you wonder how they get there.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah I saw the dead roos.

There are also a few live roos trapped on the islands that were connected before the water rose.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

pescado said:


> Glad i dont live in QBN where googong is my water supply


Do you want me to break the bad news to you? :twisted:


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

whats the bad news ado?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Queanbeyan gets its water supply from ActewAGL. ActewAGL sources water and treats water for all of the ACT and Queanbeyan. Most of this water comes from Corrin, Bendora and Cotter via the Mt Stromlo water treatment plant. But, some of it comes from Googong via the Googong water treatment plant. Under extreme situations, some of it comes directly from the Murrumbidgee via Mt Stromlo (though this may have been discontinued). There are currenly plans to augment Googong by pumping water from the Murrumbidgee, this the construction site offices currently at Googong. I'm concerned that when this occurs we may end up with Carp in Googong. Basically, it doesn't matter where you live, you can be drinking water from any of these sources.

http://www.actewagl.com.au/water/networks/profile.aspx


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

interesting info there ado, cheers


----------

